# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  une marr interent nga ipko

## tositosi

une marr interent nga ipko por jam i interesuar te shperndaj rrjet nga shtepia ime deri ne nje vend me te larget disa km, me intereson te dij se si mund ta bej kete gje dhe nese kish mujt dikush me ma sqarue. Respekt

----------


## genci007

kontakto me ipkon me se mir e ki zgjidhje se duhet perfercues sinjali

----------


## tositosi

ti tregom per menyre dhe paisjet qe duhen

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

te dalin shum gjera per te bler mo.

te duhet nje swich spaku me 4 porta, qe te lidhesh modemin dhe swich kurse nga swich shperndan ne Pc tuajen dhe PC-te tjera. Kjo te duhet, gjithashtu dhe kabell te duhet.. :buzeqeshje:  mos e co mo shum se 50 metra apo 100 se te humb sinjali dhe interneti shko shum i dobet atje.. :buzeqeshje:  

Vec ne komshi ben o cun se ashtu cdo 100 metra, te duhet nga nje swich me e vendos, se ndryshe sben  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tositosi

ti tregom menyren se si duhet dhe si funksionon

----------


## NBAlbania

Me lire te vete ta marresh direkt nga IPKO se sa ta cosh ti nga nje vend ne tjetrin

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

Ok ndegjo pra.

Njehere i merr 20 Euro ne gjep dhe shkon ne ndonje shop qe ka shitje te PC-ve, aty i thua, Miredita shites, m`FAL a ka wireless TP-LINK, nese thot PO i thua a ka mundesi te me jepesh nje TP-LINK Wireless dhe ia jep paret, edhe shkon ne shtepi, e vendos kabllen e modemit ne wireless, edhe tani e blen dhe kabllen sa te duhet per te cu deri tek komshia, sa metra te duhet sdi gjo.. edhe mandej, e konfiguron ate TP-LINK i cili e ka IP 192.168.1.1. ia zgjat kabllen atij komshiut dhe interneti i leshohet automatik. :buzeqeshje: 

PS: Mos harro qe me IPKO vetem ajo TP-LINK wireless ben se me tjeter nuk ben.

Mjafton besoj.

----------


## tositosi

po llojet e router tjer nuk bajne a perveq TP-LINK Wireless

----------


## Aldi1

mesa kuptoj une nga kerkesa e tositosi, djali kerkon ta shperndaj ne nje rreze prej km e jo metra... pra jo thjesht nje homenetwork ose lan me kabllo por ta shperndaj me radio wireless...
nejse, per mendimin tim te duhet te maresh nje usta o tosi...

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Qe ta shperndash me kilometra sic do ti o byrazer te bie te maresh antena aq te fuqishme sa me mire te blesh vete IPKO ose te shtrosh fibra optike nga pika A ne piken B ose te vesh 1 riperterites cdo 100 metra po edhe ekte me shume se 5 riperterites nuk ve se ste le xhaxhi prandaj degjo ca thone cunat e mer nje linje ipko tjeter ne ai vendi tjeter e ri me terezi

Ardi

----------


## tositosi

mue me interson me shpernda rrjet wireless ne nje largesi disa km

----------


## genci007

doni mi ba konkurenc ipkos e kujteses a

----------

